# Baked Beans Recipe Who Had Both



## kevin pitzer (Feb 16, 2016)

I am going to a family get together this weekend and I what to bring the wow factor.  The fam loves my baked beans, however I would like to bring something different.  I have heard a great deal about Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans on this forum, however I am asking to those that had these and the AmazingRibs Meatheads Bourbon Barbecue Baked Beans - Which one do you prefer and why?

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beans/bourbon_barbecue_baked_beans.html

Again thank you for your great help - It is much appreciated as always!


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2016)

I have made Dutches they are very good, I hear that Gary S has a good baked bean dish check his recipe

Richie


----------



## kevin pitzer (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response tropics - Those look really good as well


----------



## kevin pitzer (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin Pitzer said:


> Thanks for the quick response tropics - Those look really good as well


I am even more torn for a great recipe -


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin Pitzer said:


> I am even more torn for a great recipe -


A small tray of each may take the wow factor over the top LOL

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2016)

Try this one!

It's killer good!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240838/hot-dogs-beans-first-thread-since-returning

Al


----------



## frog1369 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin Pitzer said:


> I am going to a family get together this weekend and I what to bring the wow factor.  The fam loves my baked beans, however I would like to bring something different.  I have heard a great deal about Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans on this forum, however I am asking to those that had these and the AmazingRibs Meatheads Bourbon Barbecue Baked Beans - Which one do you prefer and why?
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beans/bourbon_barbecue_baked_beans.html
> 
> Again thank you for your great help - It is much appreciated as always!


They are both great but have different taste profiles.  Our family get togethers prefer Dutch's, but that's just our family.  We have, on a couple of occasions, served Dutch's, Meathead's and these two for a total of four.

***Keri's Hog-Apple Baked Beans

3 or 4 slices bacon, diced

2 (27 oz) cans Bush's Baked Beans

1/2 c. Blues Hog BBQ Sauce (or other sweet-spicy favorite)

1 lb. smoked leftover smoked pork or beef, more or less, or 1 lb crumbled cooked pork sausage (a maple fattie is good)

1 can apple pie filling, pieces somewhat chopped up

1 medium onion, chopped

1/2 green pepper, chopped

1/2 c. brown sugar

2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

2 Tbsp. Mustard (prepared) 

1 tsp chipotle or cayenne powder (optional, to taste*)

1 tsp Blues Hog barbecue rub (or your favorite de jour)

Brown bacon, and saute onion and green pepper in bacon grease. Mix in remaining ingredients. Bake at 325 for 1 hour, or simmer on stovetop in large pot for 30 minutes if you don't have time to do them in the oven. Serves 12.

***Wampus's Peach Bourbon Baked Beans

_Ingredients:_

2 cans (15 oz.) of cooked Great Northern beans, drained and rinsed

4 slices of thick sliced bacon, chopped

1 lb. maple fatty (smoked ahead of time), crumbled/diced

1 med. onion, diced

1/2 bell pepper (I like orange or yellow)

1 can (21 oz.) peach pie filling

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup Famous Dave's Apricot Bourbon BBQ Sauce (or Rich 'n Sassy)

2 TBS Worcestershire sauce

1/3 cup bourbon

1 lg. clove garlic, minced

2 TBS yellow mustard

1 TBS rub

_Directions:_

-Smoke Fatty (can be smoked well before), crumble or dice

-Brown Bacon in skillet (about 1/2 way)

-Add onion & pepper - cook until just caramelized

-Slowly add bourbon & garlic - simmer until caramelized

-Remove from heat

-Add remaining ingredients to skillet, mix thoroughly

-Put in pan and place in smoker

-Smoke for at least 2 hours, stirring occasionally


----------



## 3montes (Feb 16, 2016)

I have made Dutch's hundreds of times and it always gets raved about. So much so that I usually remind people that hey, I made ribs too!! Then they quickly say or those were awesome too!!

I have modified Dutch's quite a bit and it's usually a little different each time. Molasses is always added and I have used peaches in place of pineapple. Used chipolte powder or ancho powder all with equally good results. Left over pulled pork is usually added and some bacon as well. Pinto or great northern beans, lima beans all can be added. Lots of ways to go here.


----------

